# Mes impressions sur mon iPod Mini



## sokh1985 (28 Février 2004)

J'ai acheté un Ipod Mini au Mac Shop de NY Lundi dernier (J'étais en vacances) et je dois dire que je trouve que la batterie est le seul point noir.

Sinon, je suis très content de mon ipod mini, je le trouve très complet et bien finit que ce soit de l 'emballage en passant par la prise et en allant jusqu'au "systéme d'exploitation". D'ailleurs le programme "Google Get" est bien sympa, je sias pas si vous pouvez me conseiller d'autres truc sympas???


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2004)

Tu as pris quoi comme couleur?


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Février 2004)

Ben j'hésitait entre gold, blue et silver, mais seule la derniére était disponible.

J'ai donc pris silver, pourquoi?


----------



## real_lover (28 Février 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai le mien depuis 1 semaine, acheté dans un grand magazin à Miami pendant mes vacances. C'est vrai que la batterie n'est pas énorme mais la finition est vraiment géniale !! La coque est hyper solide et très belle en silver. C'est quoi ce programme ? Google Get ?
Tu pense que Apple France vend des adaptateurs prises pour la france ?


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Février 2004)

Google Get te permet de synchroniser ton Ipod avec la section actualités pour les lires dans les "notes"

Sinon pour la prise je sais qu'il y a un kit world traveler ou quelque chose comme ça. De toute façon suffit de le laisser charger par Firewire ou USB 2, au fait, lequel me conseillez-vous?


au passage, selon google Get, la version de l'ipod mini est la 2 de chez Ipod "normal"


----------



## La mouette (29 Mai 2004)

J'ai reçu les miens hier.
Je le trouve génial en silver, et je trouve aussi que l'iPod prend un coups de vieux à côté du mini...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (29 Mai 2004)

Je te conseille le Firewire personnellement 

Bon j'ai hate de recevoir le mien ^_^


----------



## chupastar (29 Mai 2004)

Je me lance aussi alors car j'ai eu le miens il y a à peine deux semaines, acheté à un apple store à Los Angeles, je l'ai pris en bleu. Seul le rose manquait (le dernier venait de partir avec un femme d'au moins 60 ans juste avant moi!).
Sinon c'est vrai que la finition est bonne, je trouve juste que le clic weel, ou je ne sais plus le nom du système pour naviguer fait parfois mauvaise qualité quand on appuis sur les boutons des cotés.
Pour la batterie je n'ai pas encore eu trop le temps de l'utiliser car je rentre tout juste de mon voyage et sur place je n'avais pas de musique à mettre dessus.
Pour le rechargement j'ai acheté un adapateur de prise US/EU 1¤ hière à Géant.
Donc tout roule!
Et c'est vrai que mon iPod 3G prend un  coup de vieux à coté mais vu la difference de capacité c'est pas pour la même utilistation, le 3G me servant à stocker la totalité de mes mp3 (le mini ne contient que les meilleurs) et me sert aussi à stocker des donnés e cas de besoin pour un transport ou bien en cas de besoin de place sur le DD.

Voilà pour mes impressions!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (29 Mai 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est vrai que mon iPod 3G prend un  coup de vieux à coté mais vu la difference de capacité c'est pas pour la même utilistation, le 3G me servant à stocker la totalité de mes mp3 (le mini ne contient que les meilleurs) et me sert aussi à stocker des donnés e cas de besoin pour un transport ou bien en cas de besoin de place sur le DD.



Moi j'suis obligé de vendre mon iPod 40 Go, il peut même pas contenir tous mes AAC :'(


----------



## chupastar (29 Mai 2004)

Noon a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis obligé de vendre mon iPod 40 Go, il peut même pas contenir tous mes AAC :'(



Ne le revends pas, achetes en un second!


----------



## bengilli (29 Mai 2004)

J'ai reçu un iPod mini silver par l'ami d'un ami qui fait des études au Texas, j'en suis vraiment ravi, je ne regrette vraiment pas de l'avoir substitué à mon ancien iPod 2G 20 Go, la navigation est vraiment prodigieuse, le poids, l'encombrement... il est parfait. Certes la batterie est limitée et il faut sur ce point bien gérer ses déplacements/recharges (environ 5h30 d'autonomie sans discontinuer avec les écouteurs d'origine) mais avec les beaux jours c'est un vrai plaisir de transporter son iPod dans la pochette de la chemisette et bien sûr, de le laisser discrètement découvrir aux passants souvent interloqués de le voir dans une rue de France


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (29 Mai 2004)

C'est bizarre c'est histoire de batterie... sur ipodlounge ils disaient qu'elle durait plus longtemps que celle de l'iPod normal...


----------



## iScrat (1 Juin 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

J'hésite ardement à acheter un iPod mini au US....
Les histoires de chargeurs que US incompatibles France, comment fait-on pour résoudre ce problème ? Est-ce qque le "système d'explotation" peut etre configuré en français meme si on l'achete aux USA ? Est-ce que techniquement il est bien ?

Merci de toutes vos réponses, d'avance.

iScrat

PS/ Je prévois de l'acheter à l'Apple Store de Chicago, yaura-t-il des stock en silver ?
merci....


----------



## chupastar (1 Juin 2004)

Non tu n'as aucun problème de compatibilité avec le chargeur à part le format de la prise, un adaptateur coute 1¤ seulement chez Géant! Le transfo de l'iPod mini est capable de passer du 110 au 220 Volt sans problème, c'est même marqué dessus...
Au pire pour une question d'esthetique de ton transfo, il y a des embouts specifiques vendu dans l'apple store qui te permettra de brancher ton iPod mini où bon te semblera dans le monde, ça coute environ 10$ mais je ne suis pas sure du prix.

Lors de ta première utilisation de ton iPod mini tu choisis la langue que tu souhaite, donc pas de problème non plus.

Techniquement il est parfait voyon!

En gros tu peux acheter.


----------



## chupastar (1 Juin 2004)

Ah, j'oubliais, pour la disponibilité, j'ai peur que tu puisse t'en assurer qu'une fois sur place.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juin 2004)

Mais combien de temps dure la batterie en utilisation normale?


----------



## bengilli (1 Juin 2004)

iScrat a dit:
			
		

> Les histoires de chargeurs que US incompatibles France, comment fait-on pour résoudre ce problème ?



Le chargeur est le même, seul diffère l'adaptateur secteur. Tu pourras utiliser celui de ton portable sans aucun probleme si tu en as un, ou n'importe quel cordon électrique pour remplacer l'adaptateur américain.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Juin 2004)

Et la batterie?


----------



## iScrat (2 Juin 2004)

Ok ok !
On sait tous que l'iPod mini est génial...
mais qque chose me fait encore hésiter : les défauts de premières séries !
Et oui, il y a peu, on a décelé un pb sur le connecteur de l'iPod ou l'on relie les écouteur nuisant à la qualité d'écoute...
Est-ce que ce pb est encore sur les iPod mini vendus dans les AppleStore aux US ? Si oui, que vaut-il mieux faire, acheter ou pas ?

Merci bcp car je n'aimerais pas acheter un peiti bijou pour qu'il ai des défauts !!

iScrat


----------



## chupastar (2 Juin 2004)

Je pense que les problèmes de soudures ont été réglés dès qu'ils ont été découverts...
En tous cas le miens à l'air d'être de très bonne qualité à ce niveau là, pas de jeu du tout.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Mais ta batterie tient combien de temps?


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

8h qu'elle dit la pomme...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2004)

Oui mais en réalité. Je veux entendre la parole d'un utilisateur


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2004)

iPodlounge


----------



## iScrat (7 Juin 2004)

Dite moi !
L'ITMS vient d'être annoncé comme pour le 15 juin....yaura til mister mini à la charge aussi ?
Car si l'iPod Mini sort en France, sera t il dispo direct ?
Sera t il moin cher que 249$ (soit moins de 210E....) ?
Vaut il donc mieux l'acheter maintenant au USA ou attendre ?
Car moi demin, je file 250$ à un ami qui part aux USA et surtout a NY ou ya le bel Apple Store...alors voilà, je lui ai gentillement demandé de me prendre un iPod tout mini tout silver...
Est-ce que je l'achete ou pas ?

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii bcp
iScrat


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2004)

je ne pense pas que cela avancera la dipo. du mini.
Il reste quand même encoe l'iPod..même s'il a pris un coups de vieux avec la sortie du mini.
Il semble tout de mêm qu'il y ai plus de mini dipo en ce moment je reçoit mon troisième demain...je sais plus quoi en faire moi...


----------



## iScrat (8 Juin 2004)

Tu sais plus quoi en faire ?
Vends-moi en un !
OK ?
Bein sur...tjrs emballé ? en silver ? tout neuf pas ouvert ? lol c'est ok pour moi !
Alors ?

rep
iScrat


----------



## vincmyl (8 Juin 2004)

Cazeneuve a dit dispo pas avant début prochain trimestre donc Apple Expo a Paris


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Cazeneuve a dit dispo pas avant début prochain trimestre donc Apple Expo a Paris


Oui pas dispo en magazin, mais dispo en import..directement des states


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Perso je préfère attendre la sortie en France


----------



## iScrat (10 Juin 2004)

Oui ben moi jlattend pas cette fameuse sortie en France !
De toute façon ca ne change absolument rien c'est le même produit (a part la prise façon américaine mais réslue avec un adaptateur 1¤ alors...) et puis l'iPod mini est vendu 249$ soit un peu moins de 215¤ et je suis absolument sur que le petit iPod va prende un coup au niveau du prix comme tous les prduits Apple en venant des USA...donc ca revient moins cher......eh oui....moi jlai dans un mois !!! le 8 julillet ! faut attendre....


:d
iScrat


----------



## vincmyl (10 Juin 2004)

Chacun son point de vue


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

Moi je reviens juste des states, je l'ai achete à San Srancisco dans un COMP USA (because apple store en rupture). 270 $ TTC et 228¤ debite sur mon compte.

N'oubliez pas les taxes (qui varient selon les etats). Par exemple on passe de pres de 10% de taxe à SF contre 4% à hawaii. J'aurai du l'acheter à honolulu finallement ;o)

je l'ai pas encore testé par contre.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Juin 2004)

Et alors satisfait du mini?


----------



## christphe (14 Juin 2004)

Bonjour
Quand est il de la fragilité aux rayures du mini?
Il a l'air beaucoup plus résistant que son grand frere. Peut on se passer de Iskin ou autres protections.
Il reste le probleme de l'ecran ,mais dans ce cas peut etre qu'un simple film de protection suffit.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Juin 2004)

C'est du costaud j'ai l'impression


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

Et bien j'en suis tres content, au debut je ne savais me sernir du navi click là ou je ne sais plus quoi mais on m'a montre comment faire et c'est vraimetn genial.


Belle finition, construction de qualite, pas de fioriture et c'est tant mieux.

seul regret : trop articulé autour d'itunes, je suis PC et j'aime bien copier les fichiers moi meme par l'explorer et visiblement ça ne marche pas... mais j'ai pas encore vraimetn bidouiller....

ah oui aussi leger probleme lors de l'installation des drivers de l'ipod, la version du cd etait plus ancienne que la le itunes que j'avais sur mon disque ! probleme regler en désinstallant itune et en mettant celui du CD, faudra que je mettre la 4.6 plus tard.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Juin 2004)

C'est des détails mais sinon c'est un super balladeur


----------

